

Browse the Hacker News front-page from inside Sublime - equilibrium
https://github.com/dotty/HackerNews-SublimeTextPlugin

======
DigitalSea
Just downloaded this, works really well! Nice job. Now I can procrastinate
while I am working but only I'm not actually working and it still appears as
though I am working because I've got Sublime open.

